# Reptile Super Show Jan.9-10 2010 Los Angeles County FairGrounds/ Pomona Fairplex



## rhacadank (Nov 8, 2009)

January 9-10 2010 at the Pomona Fairplex/ Los Angeles County Fairgrounds. 
Over 400 tables with about 200 different vendors. 
This will be the biggest Reptile Super Show ever. 
Check out our website> Reptile Super Show: Next reptile show January 9-10 2010 <br> Los Angeles County Fairgrounds, Pomona Fairplex for more info.
Here is just a few of the vendors....
Zoo-Med
Kingsnake.com
Reptiles Magazine
Allen Repashy
Philippe de Vosjoli
Acme Reptiles
FL Chams
Phantom Dragons
Isis Reptiles
Amazing Blue Reptiles
Randy Wright Reptiles
Geckos Etc
AZDR
Boas by Dayle Speckin
PET'acular Exotics
Desert Moon Reptile Breeders
Vision Products
Chamo Wear
Natural History Books
Kammerflage Kreations
Bluebeast Reptile
Tiki Tiki Reptiles
Gorgeous Geckos
Helix Controls
Applegate Reptiles
GBU Enterprises
Ron's Reptiles
Nature Substrate
Kemp's Reptile Incubators
Crossroad Reptiles
Tortoiseforum.org
Taylor Reptiles
Living Wonders
The Woodsman
Tangerine Gecko
Caliente Dragons
DAK Dragons
Firehouse Dragons
West Coast Leopard Gecko
Rasnick Designs
Sin City Gecko
Switzer Reptiles
Waterland Tubs
Ed's Fly Meat
SC Reptiles
Rising Sun Reptiles
Mist King
Geckos Unlimited
MistKing
Jungle Box
G.E. Reptiles
Jim's House of Reptiles
Crowned Royal Reptiles
Pet Jungle
American River Reptiles
Reptile City
ForkTongue Farm
[email protected]
Reptile Industries
Tarantula Inc.
Turtle Inc. 
Animal Specialist
Midwest TONGS/AVRI
Global Captve Breeders
LLL Reptile
Southbay Tropicals & Reptiles
Planet Decore
Jon's Jungle
Reptile Depot
Crickets Direct
Sandfire Dragon Ranch
IRCF
Samurai-Japan Reptiles
American Cricket Ranch
Southwestern Herpetologists Society
Sunland Breeders
Sticky Tongue Farms
Steve Little Reptiles
Shelby Reptiles
Nature Graphics
Naturally Exotic
Pet Jungle
Rainbow Mealworms
Randy Wright Reptiles
Hardy Reptiles
Powley Exotic Reptiles
Epic Reptiles
Alpha Dragonz
The Turtle Shop
Creative Pet Supply
SED Herpetological
Spectrum Reptiles
So Cal Constrictors
The Snake Keeper
TSK Inc. 
T-Rex
Elusive Exotics
Infrogneato
Dreamtime Reptiles
Tropical Elos
Robert Bruce Indigo Snakes
CC Herps
Nature Zone
Scott Austin Reptiles

When:
January 9-10 2010
Where: Pomona Fairplex/Los Angeles County Fairgrounds
1101 W. McKinley Avenue
Pomona, CA. 91768
Time:10:00 AM - 6:00 PM Saturday
11:00 AM - 5:00 PM Sunday

HOTEL Accomodations:
Sheraton Fairplex Hotel Suites 
601 West McKinley Ave.
Pomona, California 91768
Hotel Phone(909) 622-2220
Special Rate $105/night
Reference Promo Code: Reptile Show
Coupon:	Click, print and save money on adult admission>>Reptile Super Show -San Diego Concourse / Civic Center Downtown


----------



## nick168 (Dec 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if Hermann tortoise are sold at this show?


----------



## Kadaan (Dec 16, 2009)

It all depends on what vendors show up and with what stock. The one I went to in Anaheim had them, but the one in Pasadena didn't.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 16, 2009)

I will for sure be there, with Littlefoot, my Galapagos tortoise. I will have a spot in the back corner and Littlefoot will be roaming free under heatlamps on bermuda grass. Please come and visit. 

Tortoiseforum.org will also be in the same spot, and will have Calendars and stuff to sell. 

Get your picture with Josh!!


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 16, 2009)

I too will be there, no doubt! Can't wait. There better be 3toeds! Ill say hi spike!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 28, 2009)

can we get another count of who is all going? i'd like to take a picture of everyone infront of the tortoiseforum.org banner at the show. also we need to plan when to meet everyone. i think on the saturday at noon is a good idea. what does everyone think?


----------



## TylerStewart (Dec 29, 2009)

We have a few tables there and will be bringing a pretty decent selection (winter is a little slow for us). Here's what we plan on having with us:

Sulcatas (2" to 5")
Leopards (2" to 4")
Yellowfoots (2" to 6")
Redfoots (2" to 10")
Cherryhead babies & yearlings
Burmese brown babies
Forstens babies
Greek babies (Iberia & black)
Hermanns babies
Pancake adults
Russian adults

Few other things we're thinking about, and requests we are taking for a few people. See you all there!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2009)

Since I livae right across form the fairplex I was planning on attending but if your galap is gonna be there I am def showing up, barring any family emergencies.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

awww thats soo nice of you. do you know if there will be any other conventions happening at the same time? last year, the Tattoo expo was in the building next door to the reptile show. So it was really cool seeing a lot of interesting people covered in Tattoos all into herps!


----------



## Candy (Dec 30, 2009)

dmmj said:


> Since I livae right across form the fairplex I was planning on attending but if your galap is gonna be there I am def showing up, barring any family emergencies.



Awesome so instead of paying parking at the fairflex can we park in your driveway?


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 30, 2009)

yea the parking is like 10 or 12 bucks. i want to carpool. anyone interested??


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 31, 2009)

spikethebest said:


> yea the parking is like 10 or 12 bucks. i want to carpool. anyone interested??



Wonder if they charge that for semitrucks with trailers, too?  Just wish it were this weekend, since for sure we would be in CA would give me a much better chance of getting into that area.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 31, 2009)

ive got no idea. maybe check the pomona fairplex website for parking arrangements?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 31, 2009)

The last time it was here they moved the parking to the hotel parking lot and they charge about 9 dollars If I remmember correctly. I just have my mom ( who lives with me) just drop me off at the gate entrance so I don't pay parking most of the time, but she wanted to go with me last time. I do have 2 guest parking passes I could use if someone wants to park here and go together in one car. But to be honest the walk is to far for me. from my house to the reptile expo.


----------



## Candy (Dec 31, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > yea the parking is like 10 or 12 bucks. i want to carpool. anyone interested??
> ...



Jacqui, are you on vacation. What parts of California will you be in?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 31, 2009)

Candy said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > spikethebest said:
> ...



Yeah working vacation  I part time drive over the road semitruck with my husband. This load goes up to Stockton.


----------



## Candy (Dec 31, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Oh I thought you might be coming in to see the Rose Parade.  Guess not. Don't get spoiled by our weather out here Jacqui it might just make you want to stay.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 4, 2010)

its this weekend!!! so excited. cant wait. do we have a final headcount and a meeting time for a group photo yet?


----------



## Candy (Jan 4, 2010)

Me and my hubby will be there. Don't know if we're bringing the kids or not this time though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok have we decided if we are going the 9th or the 10th?


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 5, 2010)

i vote saturday the 9th. i think more people will go that day, and theres usually more animals to see, and the times are longer.


----------



## Candy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going on the 9th.


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm going w/my hubby and his boss on Sunday a.m. and early p.m.
I'll drop by to say "hi", Spike.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 7, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> I'm going w/my hubby and his boss on Sunday a.m. and early p.m.
> I'll drop by to say "hi", Spike.



thanks!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am planning on going - maybe Saturday morning, and/or Sunday afternoon. Can't wait to see the big guy!


----------



## Candy (Jan 7, 2010)

O.K. we know where TFO will be do we know where Tyler Stewart we be? Is he going to be close to TFO or not?


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, it was a great show. I had a great time so much so that we couldn't get out in time to check out the antique row in Pomona. Well, it was worth every minute of it. We took home with us a girl crested gecko  She's doing so well she even eats off of our hands.


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 12, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> Hey, it was a great show. I had a great time so much so that we couldn't get out in time to check out the antique row in Pomona. Well, it was worth every minute of it. We took home with us a girl crested gecko  She's doing so well she even eats off of our hands.



did you take any pictures? if so, please post them in the photos thread!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is a time lapse video from the show this weekend. We were right behind the Reptmart booth up front, on the right hand side. It's interesting to see things change, and see the crowd increase during the show hours and fade away afterwards. Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ReptileSuperShow#p/u/0/J4DfPTCywzo


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2010)

All I can say is, "*OH....MY....GAWD!!!!"*

I'm pretty sure I saw Elvis about halfway through the second day!!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 12, 2010)

I can not say for sure 100%, but I think this year's crowd was one of the biggest? any one else have any thoughts?


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 12, 2010)

sooo did any of you guys get anything new ?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 12, 2010)

32 posts and only 3 pictures? How about some shots of the many different* tortoise species *exhibited at this great event you all got to attend. 

Candy did her part, now it's someone else's turn! 

[ Tyler, what a fun video--I could definitely see the crowd of people flowing and ebbing! The table skirt seemed to be fluttering in time with the music--spooky! So you must have had lots of customers, and no time to take pictures  ) But that excuse does not apply to most of you who posted...cough 'em up!


----------



## TortoiseRawesome (Jan 13, 2010)

I posted a bunch more pics from the show under the photos and videos section...Enjoy!!


----------



## muddled (Feb 11, 2010)

Baaaah I missed it  Is anyone coming to the San Diego reptile super show?


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 14, 2010)

i wanna go. its about a 2 hour trip for me though


----------

